

Pixel Perfect - jhg
http://certtime.com/img/pixel-perfect.png

======
picasso81
I would be nice to have some more context on the company. I like to think this
respect to detail is representative of how their service is run, but I don't
know what the service is.

~~~
huhtenberg
Homepage links to <http://logopond.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3578> and it
seems to be a time-stamping service for graphic designers.

This too googles up <http://typophile.com/node/63838>.

------
ThomPete
I think it has to do with how to get perfect pixel in illustrator. If you just
draw a line even if you have your rulers set to pixel you will get anti-
aliasing once you render it in for instance photoshop. So what you do is that
you offset it in points as far as I can remember by .5pt that way PS will
render it nicely.

Having said that I still don't know why someone thought of this to be HN
worthy it's a rather old problem with a rather old solution.

------
bozmac
This is one of the great examples of the difference between a graphic designer
that charges $200 per hour and your friend's cousin who can do the entire
project for $20.

~~~
waterlesscloud
What's the benefit to me as the user though? It's neat, but does it have any
actual effect on anything?

~~~
bozmac
There might be none but that's not really the point now, is it? It's all about
the quality of work.

------
jhg
It's clearly an overkill, but gotta admire the approach.

------
DarkShikari
Kind of loses its touch when it's downscaled badly, resulting in ugly aliasing
along the diagonal line in the actual resulting layout.

------
mieses
this is about design documentation, right? or is there something particularly
interesting about the design itself?

~~~
huhtenberg
I'm guessing it's about pouring a lot of work into 3 pixels worth of an end-
user deliverable, i.e. not cutting corners and such.

------
ThomPete
this could also just be some "clever" marketing trick I guess. Given that if
you go to the front you can sign-up.

------
petercooper
Anyone fancy explaining? :-)

~~~
cadwag
Granted, I'm not a PS/InDesign/etc pro, but I feel the same way: just not sure
what I'm looking at here.

Can someone please explain what this is?

~~~
petercooper
See, I am, and I'm still not getting what the story is here especially in
relation to "pixel perfect." The guides demonstrate an attention to detail in
getting a good corner, but that's nothing to do with the final pixel rendering
as such.. really just good Illustrator path building.

